# شرح برنامج بروكون prokon



## ammar.2520 (6 يناير 2010)

The PROKON suite of structural analysis and design software is developed by engineers for engineers. Used worldwide in more than eighty countries, the suite provides quick and reliable answers to everyday structural and geotechnical engineering problems: 
-Frame and finite element analysis. 
-Steel member and connection design. 
-Reinforced and prestressed concrete design. 
-Reinforced concrete detailing. 
-Timber member design. 
-Masonry design. 
-Geotechnical analysis. 
-And various other useful applications

Supported steel design codes: 
-AISC - 1989 ASD. 
-AISC - 1993 LRFD. 
-AS 4100 - 1998. 
-BS5950 - 1990. 
-BS5950 - 2000. 
-CSA-S16.1 - M94. 
-Eurocode 3 - 1992. 
-GBL 17 - 1988. 
-IS800 - 1984. 
-SABS0162 - 1984 (allowable stress design). 
-SABS0162 - 1993 (limit state design). 

Supported concrete design codes: 
-ACI 318-95. 
-BS 8110 - 1985. 
-BS 8110 - 1997. 
-CP 65 - 1999. 
-CSA-A23.3-94. 
-Eurocode 2 - 1992. 
-IS:456 - 2000. 
-AS 3600 - 2001. 
-HK Concrete - 2004. 
-SABS 0100 - 1992. 



الروابط مباشرة.

http://www.4shared.com/file/88124256/189e452b/1grid.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/81926669/77c7ac90/2loadinganylisis.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/89401730/1ac8bc26/lesson2.html


رابط كتاب لتعليم البرنامج
*http://www.4shared.com/file/30987204...51/PROKON.html*


----------



## ammar.2520 (6 يناير 2010)

أرجو من الإخوه الدعاء والمشاركة بروابط في نفس الموضوع


----------



## adz0086 (11 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## عربي فقط (12 يناير 2010)

زميلي الفاضل
انا من المهتمين بهذا البرنامج لكن ملفات الفيديو للدكتور الجنيد معروفة و مرفوعة سابقا و لا يوجد الا كتاب عربي بسيط لا يفي البرنامج حقه اتمنى ان يكون الكتاب اضافة جديدة كما ان ملف الكتاب غير صالح للعلم لطفا و السلام


----------



## eng_ahmed_4all (26 مارس 2010)

thanks for u


----------



## eng_ahmed_4all (26 مارس 2010)

the link is not valid


----------



## فؤاد خليفة (22 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله
مشكور علي شرح برنامج البروكون, جزاك الله خيراً .
م / فؤاد خليفة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (22 يونيو 2010)

روابط د امير غير موجودي ومن يجدها ان يضعها هنا
المحاضرات 
11 محاضره في 3 اسطوانات 
ارجو ان يكون حاتم النويري له برامج مشروحه لانه افضل من يشرح علي السريع ما شاء الله 
اتمني


----------



## odwan (22 يونيو 2010)

رفع الله قدركم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## m m a (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من الله ان يوفقكم اما تحبوه من صالح القول والعمل واريد منكم شرح صوت وصوره لبرنامج بروكن جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكوريين علي جهودكم


----------



## glimmer (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## glimmer (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Els3id Fathy (30 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة عايزين شرح متعمق


----------



## majdiotoom (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## hafez (1 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## majdiotoom (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m.mohy (1 يناير 2011)

the link isnot valid


----------



## fadfowod (28 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (28 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز شكرا على جهدك لكن رابط الكتاب لا يعمل...................ارجو من تتوفر لديه رابط كتاب تعليم برنامج بروكون ليرفعه لنا وله جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## magdyamdb (28 يناير 2011)

شكرا على جهدك لكن رابط الكتاب لا يعمل


----------



## ياسركوكو (19 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء اخباري عن كتب تعليم بروكون prokon


----------



## magdyamdb (19 فبراير 2011)

*اخي العزيز شكرا على جهدك لكن رابط الكتاب لا يعمل أرجو من تتوفر لديه رابط كتاب تعليم برنامج بروكون ليرفعه لنا وله جزيل الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## mhmdslmon (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الفاضل الرابط غير صالح


----------



## eng md (24 فبراير 2011)

الرابط ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح


----------



## محمد أنس بلال (29 مارس 2011)

رابط الكتاب غير صالح ولم الشكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 مايو 2011)

رابط الكتاب لايعمل رجاء التحديث وشكرا


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (15 يونيو 2011)

دي صفحة عليها كل مايخص شرح البروكون
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1784724-post9.html


----------



## م.احمدرزق (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا علي الشرح


----------



## eng_ashraf_civil (5 سبتمبر 2011)

تنزيل برنامج البروكون


----------



## eng_ashraf_civil (5 سبتمبر 2011)

هل يمكننا تصميم قاعدة خزان دائري باستخدام برنامج البروكون
اذا ممكن اعطونا الخطوات
مع الشكر


----------



## تماضرالناصر (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته رابط الكتاب لايعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر يرجى اعادة رفع الملفات لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## مهندس رواوص (26 يناير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## محمود علام (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رابط ملف الكتاب لا يعمل ممكن رفعه من جديد


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------



## Abdo Essam (23 يوليو 2013)

* تم إضافة أداة التفعيل الجديدة - لحل جميع مشاكل التفعيل السابقة 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1


*​


----------



## eng _ ahmed (24 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدي شققي (24 يوليو 2013)

لو في شرح كامل للدكتور جنيد يا ريت احد الزملاء يتكرم ويرفعو


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (24 يوليو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

